# Contractor Talk Members Donate $1,500 to Marine Toys for Tots!



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Y'all are simply the best. :thumbup:

On December 19th, a *simple question* about finding a way to turn their points into toys for children resulted in contractors coming together in a mad dash to make a difference. Today, because of the members of this community, $1,500.00 will be donated to *Marine Toys for Tots​*. 

My boss, Helena has emailed Toys for Tots and has also left a voicemail with them in hopes of having it still help this year. If she does not hear back from them by tomorrow morning she will donate directly on their site. I will post the confirmation for you as soon as I have it.

Additionally, we have created a new user account by the name of, *Hope*. 

We created this account to have a place for those who wanted to donate their points for a specific cause. We can use this account any way y'all choose.

We could simply use it as a central point to donate our points for causes as they come up or if you prefer, at the start of every quarter we could vote on the cause we would like to support (for that quarter) and members could donate their points (if they choose) to the "Hope" account. Let me know how you want to do it.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

What do y'all think about Habitat for Humanity?


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

How about disabled vets??


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I just got off the phone with a retired Marine who heads the local Marine Corp group and is the person in charge of Toys For Tots in Kent County Delaware.

Amazingly enough, I almost can throw a rock and hit his house from where I live. He also has a saw sharpening business...I got his card from a friend a few months ago. Small world.

Anyway, he explained a lot. Their cut-off date was Saturday 8 PM for handing out gifts, so, we wouldn't have made it for this year anyway.

My personal thoughts are this....There are going to be literally a hundred different recommendations we can all come up with for various deserving groups...and it will be tough to agree on one.

I'd like to see us stick with Toys For Tots...for a few reasons.

1) These are kids. They are innocent kids. They did nothing to put them in a situation where the parent(s) can't afford toys. At Christmas, you get toys....every child should have toys for Christmas...period.

2)Toys For Tots is not one of those organizations where the CEO's are driving around in their new BMW's. It's all volunteer. Only 3% of what money is donated goes to something besides toys for children. That 3% is used mainly for advertising. I defy anyone to come up with a charity who's numbers even come close to that. Plus, if you can't trust an American Marine...who can you trust?

I'd like to see this point system grow and anytime someone wants to give their points to HOPE, they can. We all start spreading the word in October or so, so that we are ready by December 1st. 

Someone mentioned sending toys is better than sending money. I agree. Looking at all the toys and deciding took me about 2 hours. I don't mind telling you, it was a great 2 hours...looking at all the neat stuff and thinking about a kid's eyes lighting up when he opened it was pretty gratifying.

Is there a way one of us (me is fine) could order the toys and have them shipped from Amazon to 4 points in the United States? Amazon doesn't care...they will ship to as many locations as I enter in the form. The gent I spoke with thought that was a good idea and has all the information where the toys could be shipped. That way, members out in California or N.Dakota aren't feeling slighted because nothing went to their area. 

It could be made easier if that monetary amount were given to a member who's doing the ordering in one gift card so they wouldn't have to register 150 $20 gift cards. 


That's my two cents. I'm probably upsetting the apple-cart and will go along with whatever everyone comes up with.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with Robie. I never saw the original thread, but I'm in for next Christmas. I always buy a few things for Toys For Tots every year. I have a 10 year old granddaughter, so I'm in the toy store anyway. I got ME a R/C helicopter this year :laughing:. $20 buys 2-3 nice toys and the local Publix (grocery store) always has a collection bin. Easy Peasy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cricket said:


> What do y'all think about Habitat for Humanity?


Maw. They get a dose of my sweat every year. This event is for the stuff we cannot do with our own hands, methinks.

My vote would be for a "as the need arises" each time 'round.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I like Robie's idea of sticking with Toys for Tots. It is a charity that everyone can get behind and it helps give a Christmas to kids who might not have a Christmas without the Marines and Toys for Tots. And this way one charity can a years worth of donated points instead of just a quarters.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree, keep it Toys for Tots.

I doubt as many guys would have gotten behind this and picthed in their points had it been another charity.

But what ever is decided is OK with me, as long as we know before donating our points where they will be going.

I am still in amazement that all the mindless banter that goes on on this site has actually amounted to something good.... :blink:


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

I'm with Robie

Christmas is always going to be
1) Kids 
2) Toys

And The Marines are My Guys.:laughing:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Another vote to keep it as needed and toys for tot's. I hate greedy charities who wind up giving diddly squat.

We also need to setup a cash fund, I don't post enough to matter (points wise) but would gladly fork over a $100 bill here and there.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Another vote for keeping it Toys for Tots


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

My vote is Toys for Tots 

I say keep the Christmas time donations for the children.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Cricket, thanks for not taking the bashing personal and getting an attitude, but rather working to make this happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

TxElectrician said:


> Cricket, thanks for not taking the bashing personal and getting an attitude, but rather working to make this happen.



Agreed, Cricket you did an excellent job at making this happen!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We will keep the Hope account specifically for Marine Toys for Tots.

We can always add another account if y'all decide you want to donate points for another cause as well. Who knows, maybe by the end of the year we will have, Faith, Hope, and Charity.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry, But I did not see the post on this issue!

As for myself, Cricket, PLEASE put my points to the Marine, Toys for Tots, at this time. I hope that it can be added and help out!

We have a son, 23, Sean, currently in the USMC and do/will/do anything to support them.

Thank-You, to, All of the Current/Past/Fallen/ members of the military, so we are where we are!

Thank-You and ALL 

Dave


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I just transferred all the points that ended up in my name over to HOPE.....7977 points.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Dave in Pa said:


> Sorry, But I did not see the post on this issue!
> 
> As for myself, Cricket, PLEASE put my points to the Marine, Toys for Tots, at this time. I hope that it can be added and help out!
> 
> ...


We are working on next year now, so no worries. But, I cannot transfer your points. You can do so using the donate button in the rewards program. 

Username: Hope 
http://www.contractortalk.com/rewards/index.php?do=donate


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Good to hear it all got sorted cricket. 

I say stick with toys for tots for now. Habitat I would be but they keep giving the houses to Mexicans in this area so I no longer offer them my time and I would prefer my points and cash don't go that route either.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm probably staring right at it and don't see it....any way to monitor the points at HOPE?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

maybe this thread should be a sticky so everyone can find it next year.


----------



## Hope (Dec 22, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm probably staring right at it and don't see it....any way to monitor the points at HOPE?


Replying so we can see the points accrued.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Hope said:


> Replying so we can see the points accrued.


Cool!

Thanks!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Nothing better then giving toys to kids and babies.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Voting for a charity is a bad idea. I am in agreement with the points going to buy toys. I don't care whether it's with through the marines or some other toy drive. Giving toys to children is the one thing that nobody can dispute. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I also somehow missed the original thread.



TxElectrician said:


> maybe this thread should be a sticky so everyone can find it next year.


My Vote:
Toys for Tots.

I love it.
1 post
16,000 points.

On my way to donate mine now.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey All, 

So I am going to donate the money this A.M. 

For this year we will just donate the cash. For the next year what we will do is allow anyone who donated to send us a link to the toys they want to get (with the points they donated) and we will go ahead and order them in bulk. So this way everyone can decide what their points go to. I think this is a fair solution. 

I am really impressed and humbled by all of you! When Cricket told me about this i was really happy to see a community coming together to help such a worthy cause. 

I also looked at the charity and how the money you donate gets used, I am really impressed with this charity. They are one in a few charities that give almost all of their profit to charity! Did you know that the Pink ribbon (breast cancer) is much MUCH less then half its profits to the cause. So this is a worthy cause 

I'm just waiting until Cricket comes on to donate. 

Helena


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pink ribbon is over funded and over exposed, like many large charities. 

Robie made a compelling argument for TFT, I'll support that.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in.TFT's is the best.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Just an FYI....if the administrators are going to order the toys, a boatload of money can be saved on shipping if you are an Amazon prime member.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh I know  

I <3 Amazon!!! 

I have family out west (Im in Toronto they are in Saskatchewan) So For Christmas i get all their gifts on Amazon, so I pay no shipping!!! 

 

Helena


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice work ladies and gents.....I'm in for next year. Sorry I missed out this go around.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I just looked at my wish list...$1504.00 would have bought 119 gifts. 

I think we can triple that next year.

If the admins want the wish list for any reason/hold on to it for next year, before I clear it, let me know.

FYI...the Marine I spoke with said that the age groups that receives the fewest toy donations is toddlers and 12 year olds.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

A nice gesture would be for each point the community donates, CT matches... :thumbsup:

Kudos to those who thought it up and executed it... :clap:

One of the reasons I love Christmas... seeing people thinking of others...

Merry Christmas everyone...


























​.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

That would be Maul.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> That would be Maul.


My understanding is that many were involved... including you... :thumbsup:

You ALL (since I don't know the extent of people's involvement) made a difference... it was just someone being willing to... 

Good people doing good things... :clap:

.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BTW... for those who may be new and see this sticky... how does the point system work again? Is there a thread discussing it?

Maybe a post at the beginning of this thread with the details?

Just a thought...

.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Good people doing good things...



...and *we *built that!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Put a whole new emphasis on the rewards program. All of a sudden it just morphed into "coolness"!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That is how you make a pile of sh¡t smell like roses. Kudos!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*payment made*

Image of payment attached, Just waiting on the confirmation email! 

Sorry it took a while, we are Canadian, so the regular donation was not working (via credit card), and the link to paypal was not working, but we got it sorted out!!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Another thing to keep in mind when purchasing toys...batteries. If the toy takes batteries and batteries don't accompany the toy, the toy doesn't get handed out.

Might want to take some of the money and buy a bunch of batteries. I'm sure they would get used and would be appreciated.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

admin said:


> Image of payment attached, Just waiting on the confirmation email!
> 
> Sorry it took a while, we are Canadian, so the regular donation was not working (via credit card), and the link to paypal was not working, but we got it sorted out!!


Cool. 
So now the Marines are wondering why the Canadians are sending money for Toys for Tots. 
They'll probably figure the Canadians are trying to soften the Marines up a little bit. 
So that when the Canadians invade from the North......we'll go easy one 'em..... :no:




We're watching you guys......:shifty:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tgeb said:


> Cool.
> So now the Marines are wondering why the Canadians are sending money for Toys for Tots.
> They'll probably figure the Canadians are trying to soften the Marines up a little bit.
> So that when the Canadians invade from the North......we'll go easy one 'em..... :no:
> ...


It will be 1812 all over again.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I see that *Hope* already has 24,231 points. Y'all are amazing!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to carpet bomb hope at years end with points. I'm a blabber mouth


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm with you California.I did not donate my points this year figuring it would not work out in time.Wasn't that many anyhow.Saving them for the next year hoping to make a bit more difference.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Why don't we just scrap the reward points and have all of them go to hope?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd go for that but I'm only one.Guess you make two.How about it guys??


----------



## Fingersmasher (May 28, 2013)

I'm in. So 3.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Make that 4.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We will keep it as is. Those who choose to donate can do so.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Id like to add myself as an option to donate to.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Charities do much better when left optional.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Exactly. Id like to make myself an option.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Id like to make myself an option.


People are more likely to donate to causes when they feel their contribution will make a difference. Just saying...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Id like to add myself as an option to donate to.


Trying to pay for new house?:laughing:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Robie, I am counting on you helping me with all this when the time comes!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Cricket said:


> Robie, I am counting on you helping me with all this when the time comes!


No problem there. I left the "wish list" in place so when you are ready for that, I can transfer it to you (I think).

Also, I can contact the retired Marine I spoke with and he can give us contact names of his counterparts for all 4 points of the compass so the gifts gets distributed more evenly.

Looking forward to it. Only 353 more days until Christmas.:laughing:

http://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, That's amazing!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If I can get into it again with CO or Mike, maybe throw in a tussle with Inner, Tom and a few others, I may be able to double Hope's points by Christmas.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It's getting close to that time of year again.

Hope currently has: Rewards Points: 78,040


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Its probably in this thread somewhere but how do I find out how many points I have and donate from my phone?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would like to cordially invite TNT to an argument.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I would like to cordially invite TNT to an argument.


Let's do this! 










Over or under? Why? 

Begin!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Getting over the stomach flu so most of the fight is out of me for awhile.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Cricket said:


> It's getting close to that time of year again.
> 
> Hope currently has: Rewards Points: 78,040


Remind me/us again....how many American dollars does that represent?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Getting over the stomach flu so most of the fight is out of me for awhile.


Stomach flu is a great argument for 'over the top'


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Its probably in this thread somewhere but how do I find out how many points I have and donate from my phone?


Never mind. Did it from my laptop. I had forgot how painfully slow that site is.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Remind me/us again....how many American dollars does that represent?


Based on the calculations from last year and assuming it hasn't changed... 

Hope currently has: Rewards Points: 78,040 = $780.40


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on if you are lefty or righty and which side it's mounted on... :whistling

But you gotta' be full of it to even use it... :laughing:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Getting over the stomach flu so most of the fight is out of me for awhile.


Hope you get well soon and take the challenge.This could be the greatest thing since the Lincoln /Douglas debate.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Robie said:


> Remind me/us again....how many American dollars does that represent?


We have a long way to go, so we definitely need to start taking it seriously. :huh:

2000 points = $20


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

80,000 pts is 800 dollars. We need to start blabbing


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

A couple good arguments with TNT should double it.Hope he gets better quick.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Youngin' said:


> Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over the top is the correct way, unless you have playful cats.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that is meant to indicate method "B", both ways go over the top.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

tgeb said:


> Oh, that is meant to indicate method "B", both ways go over the top.


I am a method B man myself.

Any other choice is inferior.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Youngin' said:


> I am a method B man myself.
> 
> Any other choice is inferior.


Just wait till you have kids. Choosing method "B" can result in a nice pile of TP on the ground.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Method B with fibafuse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Method B is the proper way. Anytime you stay in a 5 or 4 star hotel it's method B.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah.. Method B, folded corners, and a gold foil seal..

With fibafuse


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

We've got a toddler in the house so we're back to Method A for a year. Neither is working very well at the moment. I went in there the other day and the little bugger had it wrapped around his waist and was spinning in circles. When he saw me he laughed and ran out the other door, shredding it to tiny little pieces with his hands as he went.

I'd say we get to use about half of each roll right now, the rest gets turned into confetti.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

PS- blacktop gets all my points again. I don't remember why it was funny the first time, but at least I'm consistent.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

EthanB said:


> We've got a toddler in the house so we're back to Method A for a year. Neither is working very well at the moment. I went in there the other day and the little bugger had it wrapped around his waist and was spinning in circles. When he saw me he laughed and ran out the other door, shredding it to tiny little pieces with his hands as he went.
> 
> I'd say we get to use about half of each roll right now, the rest gets turned into confetti.


It's a fun stage in life. All you can do is laugh at them. Our almost 3 yo does this thing where he is participating in whatever the 1 yo is doing but when they get "caught" he starts talking about what the baby is doing as if he wasn't doing it. It makes me laugh.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Just wait till you have kids. Choosing method "B" can result in a nice pile of TP on the ground.


I wasn't thinking that long term (for me anyway) :laughing:

My house is a bachelor pad, no rug rats.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Youngin' said:


> I wasn't thinking that long term (for me anyway) :laughing:
> 
> My house is a bachelor pad, no rug rats.



A cat will provide you with similar results... 😉


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Cricket said:


> A cat will provide you with similar results... 😉


It's funny, I grew up with cats, dogs, guinea pigs, and fish and didn't have trouble with any of them getting into the toilet paper. 

Mind you the cats would go after the drapes or if the dogs got into the house (which they weren't supposed to) one of the cats would lay in ambush and jump on their back and ride the thing like a bucking bronco at the Calgary stampede, just with more yelping.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah, TP - reminder of what I miss most about my cocker. Over or under, didn't matter, a full roll would be snaked from the furthest upstairs bath all the way out to the warm morning stove and his rug.

My reckoning is that path is about 1/2 roll long.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Always B, even with kids. Never had a problem. We currently have two cats. My biggest issue is trying to keep the younger cat from drinking out of the toilet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Method B is the proper way. Anytime you stay in a 5 or 4 star hotel it's method B.


And they fold the last sheet into a point. :thumbup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Most of the motels I stay in you're lucky if there's any paper.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TxElectrician said:


> Most of the *motels* I stay in you're lucky if there's any paper.


Oh that's a good one. I gotta remember to call it that, next time I'm in the hoosegow....:thumbsup:

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> Yeah.. Method B, folded corners, and a gold foil seal..
> 
> With fibafuse


I Wouldn't wipe my ass with it ..Much less use it for drywall tape. 


EthanB said:


> PS- blacktop gets all my points again. I don't remember why it was funny the first time, but at least I'm consistent.



All those points will go to Hope . I'll ramble on a bit more for more points then donate.
Thank Ethan !


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My biggest issue is trying to keep the younger cat from drinking out of the toilet.


PUT. THE LID. DOWN!!!!

Ironically, I had to teach my wife that.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Method B for sure! That's insane to think someone does it the other way!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just use my hand to wipe


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just use my hand to wipe


In with the right out with the left.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just use my hand to wipe


Do you chew your nails?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> PUT. THE LID. DOWN!!!!
> 
> Ironically, I had to teach my wife that.


It's my daughters bathroom. Trying to train a 9,14 and 16 year old to just do the basics is hard enough.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Do you chew your nails?


Only plumbers do that.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

So when is the the best date to donate points? Late November?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You can donate at any time, but I think we'll need to donate sooner rather than later, so the gift cards can get to the Marines in time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thinking about this, seems to me there are alot of one time posters that get 2 points and never post again..maybe after a year those points can go to Hope?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I prefer method "C" which even keeps guests from stealing my paper.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tgeb said:


> You can donate at any time, but I think we'll need to donate sooner rather than later, so the gift cards can get to the Marines in time.


Well then Cricket needs to put up a "due by" date?

Last go around somebody said "donate all your points NOW" and that's what we all did.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom Struble said:


> thinking about this, seems to me there are alot of one time posters that get 2 points and never post again..maybe after a year those points can go to Hope?


Are you considering "redeeming" points from the drive by posters? I think that's a great idea.....is it legal? 





tedanderson said:


> I prefer method "C" which even keeps guests from stealing my paper.


It is impossible to figure out the method "C". Reason #1 I hate public restrooms. :sad:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

tgeb said:


> It is impossible to figure out the method "C". Reason #1 I hate public restrooms. :sad:


The trick to working that thing is to start pulling your paper while you're still sitting down and making sausages. If you anticipate being there for a while, you'll have plenty of time to make 4-5 pre-rolled bundles (or however many it takes you to wipe) so that when you stand up, you don't have to bend over to get into the locking dispenser.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well then Cricket needs to put up a "due by" date?
> 
> Last go around somebody said "donate all your points NOW" and that's what we all did.


Sounds perfect (for me anyway). I don't have much to contribute now, but I could get in a pissing contest with TNT and double my points in a week. Ya never know...:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Are you considering "redeeming" points from the drive by posters? I think that's a great idea.....is it legal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i think the whole points thing should be changed,maybe 1 point for a post,2 for adding a link or picture,3 for a dog pic [any dog] and -2 for a cat pic..


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> actually i think the whole points thing should be changed,maybe 1 point for a post,2 for adding a link or picture,3 for a dog pic [any dog] and -2 for a cat pic..


Could be problematic Struble. 

For instance, just a dog licking himself - negative points.

A short vid of a dog licking himself, then his owner's face- priceless.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A link to the 2015 Toys For Tots program....

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/its-beginning-look-lot-like-christmas-224129/#post3569089


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> The trick to working that thing is to start pulling your paper while you're still sitting down and making sausages. If you anticipate being there for a while, you'll have plenty of time to make 4-5 pre-rolled bundles (or however many it takes you to wipe) so that when you stand up, you don't have to bend over to get into the locking dispenser.


Well, I know what I'm not having for breakfast. :blink:


----------

